# 2008 Avondale Cemetery Consolodated thread



## Cassie7

We got the huge haunted castle last year and we bought this to go on the other side of our yard. We're going to use one as an entrance to our haunted yard and the other one as the exit/candy house. The entrance will house a voodoo room and our Voodoo lady will act as a guide.

Of course when we set it up to make sure it worked, all the neighborhood kids and parents had to come over to play LOL

It looks a bit tipsy because we didn't use any of the tie-downs.










There are 4 short videos of it on my youtube page at:


----------



## scareme

Looks like the neighbor kids are having a great time, and it's not even Oct. yet. you'll be a big hit on Halloween.


----------



## ubzest

I like your mailbox!


----------



## HauntedAcresManor

awesome, see you got the xl version...i got the smaller version for about $100 w/ the after halloween sales from walmart.....


----------



## DeathTouch

That is so awesome!


----------



## hawkchucker

I need one!! And with cathedral cielings I can set it up in my living room!!!!


----------



## itsjustme0770

I'm curious to know how well it really stands up. I've heard a number of people say that the blowers are not big enough and as a result the structures really "slouches".


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Kids are going to have a great time at your house.


----------



## Cassie7

itsjustme0770 said:


> I'm curious to know how well it really stands up. I've heard a number of people say that the blowers are not big enough and as a result the structures really "slouches".


If you use the tie-downs properly, they stand up fine. The large Haunted Castle is the same.

We had read reviews that stated that the blowers weren't strong enough so after xmas last year, we bought an inflatable santa really cheap (about $5) and we planned on taking the fan from it and adding it to the castle but after testing it, we decided that we won't need to once the tie-downs are in place.


----------



## Cassie7

*We've begun constructing our haunt*

We've begun setting up our haunt walkthrough. These pics were taken a few days ago, we're further along now but I ran out of sunlight before I could take pics. I'll update this thread as we go along.

Here is the basic frame of the spider room...










This will house the Exorcist bedroom...










This will eventually be Camp Crystal Lake (our Jason scene). We have more trees to put in it LOL










A long shot of where the spider room and exorcist room will be...


----------



## Cassie7

I had to add a new post because I'm "limited to 5 images per post" pffffft

Spider egg sacks and victims for the spider room...



















And for the soft haunt in our front yard we did this quick little thing (at the last minute, we'll set up our Charlie Brown Great Pumpkin scene. I know it's driving our neighborhood crazy that we're not putting sick stuff out front this year...










We've gotten a lot further along, I just need to take more updated pics. But we're well under way!


----------



## NickG

I like the spider stuff... where did you get those big spiders?


----------



## Classic Rover

I have the same haunted house, its nice and sturdy, but make sure you have no air leaks.

The 1st. year we allowed everyone to enter it. That was a mistake, because the older kids were rowdy. They start to push and run, one kid even ripped a piece of the hanging entrance. Found the piece the next morning on the ground.

Some of the kids would bump into the tie-down ropes. So we have placed them closer to the house, to be out of the way.

The second year, we limited the house to only infants and tiny children, but they must be escorted by an adult. No middle school or high school kids allowed. This cut down on the huge lines and the destruction of the house.

We use a shaker can to scare certain children (soda can with a few coins inside, tape on the opening). 
I play a homemade mix cd of halloween theme music, voice and sound effects. 

I purchased this over 2 years ago at Sam's Club.

This year, it will be up again, with a few additions to the surrounding decor.


----------



## Cassie7

*Our Haunt is starting to take shape! Pics inside!*

We've gotten a lot of work done on the basic constructions and I just wanted to share an update.

The front yard is just beginning to take shape. It's a soft haunt for the really little kids. It will be a soft haunted Charlie Brown Great Pumpkin patch scene. Our Airblown Castle will be in our neighbors driveway on the right. It has three entries. the one in the front will be the enterence and then the two exits...one will lead to the soft haunt in front and the other will lead to the hard core backyard haunt. On the left of the yard in our driveway (not shown) will be the Airblown Haunted House and it also has three entries. The kiddies enter from the side of the front yard and the hard core haunt victims will enter from the back. This will house our candy and give-aways (and our Book of Souls for people to sign and comment in).










When the older kids enter the haunt walkthrough, this is the path that they will take. Those are $1 tin lanterns painted black glued on painted PVC ziptied to the fence. We'll have flickering tealight candles in them. We'll be putting up scene setters on the house siding and probably something spooky in the windows (they'll pass by 4 windows along this path. Up ahead is the enterence to the Spider Room.










Here is the Spider Room. It's 10x10. I know it's not very sexy but it's quite effective and no one will see the outside of it on the big night.










This shot is looking back over your shoulder behind you of the path (Spider Room at upper right and Camp Crystal Lake on the left). A live actor will be playing Jason and will spook them AFTER they realize that the animatronic is just an animatronic hehehe.


----------



## Cassie7

Turning back around on the path and looking forward is the Cemetery enterence gate and sign. We have a scene setter facade that will cover the front of the yard building to make it look like a cabin in the Camp Crystle Lake scene. We're hoping that they will be afraid that something will pop out of the door but it won't. And just as they pass that and feel relieved, they'll set off a motion detector that will sound with LOUD thunder and lightning. That will be the cue for our live zombies to hit the graveyard cd players.










Then they enter the graveyard. You can see the stakes waiting to be skinned with 4mil black plastic. This will majorly cut down light, wind and the view from the side street. With our setup, we hoping to have almost complete control of atmosphere in here (lighting and fog). You can also see the Exorcist Room at the back of the graveyard. That will be hidden behind a wall when we're done.










Just a couple long shots looking back on the Graveyard to give a sense of scale. Our Graveyard alone is larger than our front yard which we've haunted for years. Our zombies are going to have a BLAST! Hubby keeps looking at it and crying "We need more tombstones! We need more tombstones!" LOL


















There's still a lot more too add and work on (Freddy's Boiler Room, the Hell Pit, the Exorcist room, The Demon Hatchery, The Hellbillys, ect) but that's where we're at for now.


----------



## Lilly

you are getting a good jump on things..


----------



## beelce

Wow Cassie...That looks like a lot of work already, and you don't have many of your cool props out yet....Looks like you will have a large crowd.


----------



## Spooky1

Looking good Cassie. Just so you know I'm lusting after your mailbox dragon. I keep seeing it in the Toscanos catalog, but I'm not sure the home owners assoc. would allow it.


----------



## spideranne

Looks like you have a great setup going, can't wait to see it all done.


----------



## nixie

*Looks like fun!*

I bet the kids will love it!! You have lots of work done already, I can't wait to see the finished project. We've been thinking about bringing our haunt thru the backyard, but not sure if we should, as we are keeping secrets from our township building code people back there!


----------



## Cassie7

Thanks everybody. Yeah, it's been a lot of work (I know it doesn't look it, but it really has) but it's really starting to take shape. Right now, we're just basically boxing out the rooms and working out the flow of traffic paths. Once in place, we'll begin decorating. Although, I could start decorating inside the Spider Room and exorcist scene since they're both closed off from the elements now.

As I was looking over the photos of the back yard entrance path, I realized that we have a basement window there! What a perfect spot to place glowing red eyes! Yep, gonna do it LOL


----------



## Cassie7

nixie said:


> We've been thinking about bringing our haunt thru the backyard, but not sure if we should, as we are keeping secrets from our township building code people back there!


EEEK! I wouldn't do it unless you manage to hide those code violations VERY well.


----------



## Cassie7

Spooky1 said:


> Looking good Cassie. Just so you know I'm lusting after your mailbox dragon. I keep seeing it in the Toscanos catalog, but I'm not sure the home owners assoc. would allow it.


That was one of the first things we ever bought from Toscanos and I LOVE it! We've had so many comments and compliments on it. They have an angel one also that a bunch of friends and I pitched in to buy for a buddy that is an angel freak. She literally cried when the box arrived. Ermmm...that was about a half hour after she blasted her hubby thinking that he had spent money that they didn't have on it. I guess we should have let him in on the surprise before hand hehehe.


----------



## Aelwyn

Looking AWESOME! You are so on top of it all!


----------



## Alice

Wow looking good. Awesome that you've been able to put so much up already.


----------



## debbie5

Thanks for posting your pictures! Wow- what a lot of work that has been done already! I like your theme ideas...especially how you have a soft haunt in the front & The Business in the back. That is a great idea. When my kids get bigger and able to deal with bllod & guts, I think we might do that as well, as we have a big yard, too. And a neighbor inthe back who is a nutty & mean old hag...and whom I would LOVE to bug by having a "ruckus" in my backyard! 

(evil cackle)


d5


----------



## qtpenny

please post the finished product.


----------



## Cassie7

debbie5 said:


> I think we might do that as well, as we have a big yard, too. And a neighbor inthe back who is a nutty & mean old hag...and whom I would LOVE to bug by having a "ruckus" in my backyard!
> 
> (evil cackle)
> 
> d5


NOOOOOOO! Win that cranky neighbor over. You may need to run extension cords to her house one day!

I'm serious. Hubby and I schmooze all our neighbors year round and they all are ready to pitch in on the big night now. They're offering yard space, parking, electricity and patience. A little schmoozing goes a long way!

Plus, it doesn't hurt to just be 'good neighbors' throughout the year.


----------



## Spookie

I have yard envy! What a nice size lot you have and it looks like you've got a lot going on that will be a blast for the ToTers. I'm still pulling some things together for our small yard and trying to maximize the space using every part I can. To me it looks like you've done a lot of work already. Sounds like you have some interesting themes and I look forward to seeing more.


----------



## Cassie7

More progress on our walk through...

We got a ton of work done on our back yard walk through the past couple of days. Here is a pic taken from our upstairs window showing part of the layout. The building on the right will be Freddys Boiler room (it still needs to be skinned) and the arced path on it's left is the walkway through our graveyard.










When the sun went down, I did a night vision test to see how well I'll be able to get shots of people getting boogered and it worked great!


----------



## Spookie

I've been enjoying the videos some of you have been posting. Cassie this is meant for you and others like you that put up these elaborate lawn maze-like haunts--you guys are totally amazing. The amount of work that goes into it is astounding. The kids must have a blast coming to your house and getting so much more than candy and some props. This is way beyond anything that I could do but sure would love to if I had the yard space and time.


----------



## Cassie7

Thank you Spookie. That is one of the sweetest and kindest comments I've heard. I'm sure all of us that build these monsters appreciate your sentiment.

We began right after Halloween last year purchasing the building supplies. A little here and a little there. This is our first year doing a walk through and using our back yard. We've always just run a little haunt in our front yard with scare actors popping out from behind bushes, trees and trashcans LOL. It's been a rather huge expense but on the upside, all the supplies we've bought can be reused year after year so it's money well spent.

It's really funny because occasionally we'll be out on our front porch cutting PVC or wood and neighbors will walk by and ask if we're getting ready to begin (they love to watch the front yard haunt go up week by week). They go out of their way to come by the house to see what we've added. Well, this year when they ask and we tell them that we're already well into it but doing it in the back yard they look SOOO disappointed! We always knew they enjoyed watching the progress but didn't realize just how much.


----------



## Toktorill

Wow. Just... wow. I can't wait to see more videos of this beast in action! Your TOTs are soo lucky.


----------



## Cassie7

*More Walkthrough Progress - vids*

Today was a long day but we sure got a lot done! Pay close attention to the headstones in the graveyard hehehe (I still have a few more to add).


----------



## Spooky1

Looking good Cassie. I can only hope to one day be immortalized in your graveyard too.


----------



## beelce

WOW CASSIE!!!! What an honor to be carved in foam...awesome...thanks for the laugh...I will do the same for you one day.


----------



## Cassie7

Oh, my bad...I left out this one. working on the Exorcist room...






BeeIce, I wanted to do so many more forum folks but just ran out of time and money. I have three more stones to set out but the rest will have to wait for next year. We thought it would be fun to have a section of the graveyard dedicated to us haunters


----------



## dionicia

Looks good. How are you lighting it for the big night?


----------



## Cassie7

Well, right now we have standard white bulbs in the path lights. We'll be replacing them with blue ones. And the stones will have small tap lights to illuminate them with.


----------



## nixie

WOW!! Looking great! I'm a bit jealous that I'm not in your area, I would love to go through this!! Looks like TONS of work!!


----------



## Cassie7

Yeah, it's been a ton of work and its the biggest haunt we've ever hosted. We began planning this before Halloween last year. We knew it was time to move to the back yard and do a full walk through. We had just simply ran out of room in the front and we had concerns about frightening the little kids too much so it just made sense to split it into two haunts. A soft one up front for the little ones and the hard core haunt in the back for the adults. And both haunt paths end at/in the candy and give-away inflatable castle so it worked out great.

Geeze, Thursday night hubby and I were so sore and tired we were begging the cat to go get us the Excedrin so that we wouldn't have to get up ourselves LOL

But it's coming down the home stretch. There is very little construction left to do so it's down to decorating now.


----------



## Lilly

Hey Cass..
thanks very much.. Our own little group..muahhahahaha
Like beelce said ...what an honor.
Your haunt is looking great..Y I bet you are tired and sore.
Hard work but all worth it in the end.


----------



## Ghoul Friday

lol nice touch with names from the forum. And the crow with the eyeball in its beak is a great detail.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

Wow! great walk thru!! I sure wish i'd been smart enough to do a video walk thru!  Haunt the planet


----------



## HalloweenZombie

That looks great Cassie. Where did you get all that plastic chain?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Looks great.
Cant wait to see the finished product


----------



## Cassie7

HalloweenZombie said:


> That looks great Cassie. Where did you get all that plastic chain?


We bought a bucket of the plastic chain at Lowes or Home Depot, I forget which. It was pricey but it can and will be reused for years to come so it was worth the expense. And on the up side, it glows under black lighting


----------



## Aelwyn

Looks awesome!!!! Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## Cassie7

*A Nod To Fellow Weenies In Our Haunt*

There were so many others that we wanted to add but we ran out of time and $$$. We feel bad that we had to leave so many out but this section of our grave yard will be even bigger next year! We just wanted to honor those that are helpful and supportive all year long. And it's just plain fun to have you guys and gals there!

Don't be surprised if you don't recognize all the names because they're taken from two forums.


----------



## Cassie7

Just a couple of random shots around our graveyard. It's pretty big...




























An overhead shot of the graveyard layout...


----------



## spideranne

You have a nice set up there. Wish I had that kind of space.


----------



## Cassie7

*Front Yard Almost Done! +Demon Hatchery*

We finished up the front yard (for the most part). Neighborhood kiddies were squealing! It was so much fun to see their reactions and this was only day 1


----------



## Cassie7

The Hatchery is born! I have some broken shells to add but have to wait until the last minute because they're paper mache. We need to fix the background and we have two flood lights to add (one red, one green). Also, the mother demon has red LED lights in her eyes and the baby has color changing ones in his.


----------



## turtle2778

Cassie I LOVE your demons. Do you have any close up pictures of them? The eggs are awesome, but could I offer a small suggestion? They look kind of bland compared to the demons. Which may be the look you were going for anyway, but your demons are just amazing. Did you make the big one too? I want some now and I dont even have a place for them. GREAT JOB!!


----------



## Cassie7

turtle, if you do a search of my posts, you'll find that I posted 'work in progress' steps on both the mother and baby demons. They were made from cheap blow mold bluckies and the posts show lots of close ups from different angles.

I'm glad you like them! They were both a labor of love and anguish LOL


----------



## Night Owl

I've said it before and I'll say it again... Those Peanuts characters are genius! I wish I had that kind of talent. The Hatchery is awesome too. Made me giggle, and it's only 8:30 in the a.m. Trust me, I'm not a morning person so that's saying something.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The yard is absolutely adorable - and quite a contrast to the amazing demons. Did you make the Peanuts characters?

I want your mailbox post.


----------



## joker

The peanuts turned out great. I like the various pumkin cutouts you did as well. Definitely added to the scene. Great Job!!!


----------



## Revenant

Cassie that is just awesomely great. You have personified Halloween! 

At Archon a couple weeks ago in the masquerade, 2 Master Class costumers did a Great Pumpkin entry. He was the Great Pumpkin, and when she opened her cloak for her big reveal it had all the peanuts characters in their costumes appliqued accross the front of her... the first thing I thought of was your display! So awesome to see them scattered throughout the display. I bet the neghborhood kids just worship you!


----------



## Lilly

Your yard is great ..love the peanuts guys and all the ghosties..the kids will sure love that.

hatchery is cool..(we must on the same wave length on these guys but I am using cages) 
It's gonna look great all lit up


----------



## Ghoul Friday

After seeing the super cute Peanuts gang, your demon hatchery is even more scary looking


----------



## Tyler

I also really like the peanuts characters, something really unique, and the demons are cool!!!


----------



## Lilly

that is big..

you sure are doing alot of work..
good job


----------



## dynoflyer

Wow, great set up! Nice obelisk!


----------



## Bone Dancer

I think I seen me there, thanks . Glad to be in such a great cemetry.


----------



## Bloodhound

Nice work and what a cool idea with the tombstones.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

Great Layout C7!
Happy Halloween! & Have a Sinister Season!!


----------



## Cassie7

*Spider Room Finished!*

Our spider room got a DONE stamp today! It looks like a cocoon exploded in there LOL there is a duo tube black light on the ceiling and all the webs glow like mad under them. It looks great.

Hubby and I had fun playing with the webcaster gun. A neighborhood teen came over to help today and you should have seen the smile on his face when we handed him the webcaster. He was totally fascinated by it and had a blast 

Much thanks to a fellow forum member for the use of his crank spider sound.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Looks great cassie.
Love the sound!


----------



## Cassie7

*Working on the Hellbillies for the Demon Hatchery*

Working on the Hellbillies fishing for demons...


----------



## hauntgreenacres

I love it! Alls it needs now is a camo costume actor.


----------



## Cassie7

We'll have a hidden actor with an air gun in there. You can't even see the little room where he's going to be hidden. It worked out great


----------



## dynoflyer

That looks like fun! Great job, Cassie


----------



## pixiescandles

I would like to walk in there! That sound is crazy....do you have something to drop on people as they walk thru? Drops of water would freak someone out...lol


----------



## Cassie7

Thanks folks. We're really happy with it.

Pixie, I have thin fishing line hanging from the ceiling so they'll get that feeling of something crawling on them as they pass through. Between that, the scene, the sound effect and the sudden air cannon blast I think they'll be happy to leave that room 

Plus filming the room during the day totally sucks the atmosphere out of the video. I'll nab a night shot when I can.

OH! I forgot...we also have 4 of those sound activated dropping spiders so when they scream at the air cannon or freak out at the fishing line, the spiders will suddenly drop.


----------



## HalloweenZombie

Great room Cassie. That's some creepy sound fx too.


----------



## Cassie7

Just as the sun was going down, I hit the black light and did a quick vid. It looks SOOOO much creepier at night.


----------



## Night Owl

Sheer awesomeness! You did a great job on that. The webs look kick-ass, and that sound makes my skin crawl... there's nothing better than that. Ugghh! Hate spiders.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Awesome! The sound really makes the room.


----------



## Ghoul Friday

That has got to be the coolest spider display I have ever seen.


----------



## beelce

perfect Cassie....I remember that sound and you have used well.


----------



## Lilly

great job cass..
looks cool at night, like a cave ..


----------



## ghost37

this room looks great!!


----------



## Terrormaster

Cassie that is totally awesome - it sure beats the spider cave they had at Lake Compounce hands down (all eight of em), and that's a pro-haunt.


----------



## Cassie7

That's awesome to hear! Thanks Terrormaster.

Here's a better shot of Mother in her wheel chair covered in webs and spiders...


----------



## Moon Dog

Great job as usual Cassie7!


----------



## 2dragon

OMG that is just cool!


----------



## Cassie7

*'08-A Few vids of our scares*

The haunt was a huge success! Much fun was had by all! We got between 3-400 little kids but what surprised me is that there were so many more adults that came for the walk-through. We had to have close to 1000 people in total.

This first vid is part of our Boo Crew about an hour before showtime. Getting ready and just goofing around in general.

My lovely big sister is the one on the left looking at a camera, my stunning niece is on the right (zombie face). My son Jason is the one not eating brains and my other sister is teasing the hair of my slashed victim (the beautiful Jessica). And that's Ryan dressed as Jason in the background probably wondering what he got himself into.

One sister and her hubby traveled to Tennessee from New Jersey, the other sister and daughter traveled from North Carolina, Son, Jessica and Ryan traveled from Arizona and niece Wendy traveled from Oklahoma...all just to help us throw the biggest and best home haunt in Knoxville!

Our family and friends ROCK!






This one is just a random scare in the last leg of the walk-through. Evil Bunny and Creepy Clown worked great here heheh.






Several people commented that while going through our haunt, they couldn't tell who was real and what was an animatronic. It really added to their fear factor while going through it.

When you come around the last corner like this kid does, you think the haunt is over only to be confronted with a long line of animatronics? Actors? Or which is which???

Well, this boy came around the corner feeling like he had beaten the haunt and does a little Ninja action and stops dead in his tracks when he notices that there is one last LONG gauntlet that he has to pass through. His Ninja dance quickly turns into a mad dash for the candy tent at the end of the driveway! The funniest part of this vid is that it's actually an animatronic that gets him to dash away.






I saw this group in line to go through our haunt and knew immediately that they were going to be great. The little boy steals the show (and his mother should be shot for showing absolutely no compassion for him).


----------



## Parabola

That poor kid! I'm pretty sure he thought everything was "going to kill me"!


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Everything looks great. My animations pooped out for the most part. 
Glad everything went well for you.


----------



## scream1973

Oh that kid is classic.. Great Job Cassie


----------



## spideranne

That kid's constant whine/whimper is great. Looks like your bunny got the most people to run.


----------



## beelce

Loads of fun Cassie...thanks


----------



## NickG

that's great! you had some FAST kids go through there


----------



## Cassie7

*The Official Avondale Cemetery Video*

I finally finished editing all the videos!


----------



## RoxyBlue

That evil bunny got his share of scares, didn't he?

Based on the number of screams in that video, I'd say your haunt was a great success. And that poor crying kid at the end - he's probably scarred for life


----------



## Night Owl

That looked like a blast was had by all! Who would've thunk it... a bunny. Thanks for posting


----------



## Tyler

That rabbit is awesome!


----------



## Cassie7

Every body seems surprised that the bunny got so many screams. You have to realize that the bunny looked like this:










I had fun taking a cute bunny suit and making it look sick and twisted hehehe


----------



## remylass

That is hilarious!


----------



## Cassie7

My sis and her hubby were guides and my sis took a vid too. Here it is:


----------



## Revenant

I was watching the vid and laughing my head off at the killer bunny rabbit-- he got a LOT of screams!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Verry nice!


----------



## jdubbya

Fun stuff! Thanks for doing a vid of this.


----------



## hauntedyard

Thanks for the bunny photo...now those kids will be scared of the easter bunny turning on them


----------



## dynoflyer

Gotta love the bunny! That kid at the end is hilarious! Did he actually run away from the bunny at the end? LOL


----------



## Lilly

Cool Cass....your exorcist room looks great..
You had alot of screamers haha
did your mourning wailing girl have a sore throat the next day?
great job


----------



## Cassie7

Lilly, she was horse the next day but then she went to Dollywood and completely horse after riding the rollercoasters LOL This was her first time working a haunt and she is completely addicted now. She'll be back next year (only dressed warmer).

but...OMG! You are not going to believe this. Hubby stopped by McDonalds tonight and the cashier was the mother of the "HELP ME! They gonna kill me!" kid in our video!

Hubby nonchalantly asked her how her Halloween was while waiting for his order and she began telling him about this Halloween house she went to LOL. He informed her that was our house and she broke out laughing and told him that she will definitely be back next year!

He told her that her son is a youtube hit and that everyone loves/feels sorry for him (after they finished laughing though hehehe). She laughed and said that he wouldn't go to bed by himself that night. She had to lay down with him until he fell asleep. HARHARHARHARHAR!

I love it. I was cracking up when he phoned to tell me about her.


----------



## Spookie

Cassie been watching your yard haunt grow over the past few weeks and I knew it was a big yard but my goodness it was the longest yard haunt I've ever seen. Outstanding. I'm glad you got the spider room on tape. It came out great by the looks and sounds of it. How many different scenes did you have and how many actors? Did you pay people or were they all volunteers? 

Lots of great props and effects. Wow I just can't get over the walk-thru. BTW I loved the bunny and my heart went out to the kid. I wonder if he'll brave your haunt next year. I hope so.


----------



## Cassie7

Wow Spookie, thanks for the wonderful post and questions.

All of our haunters and helpers were volunteers. Most of them family and friends and two were neighborhood teens that helped to build and haunt on the big night. I have to point out the two teens because they, hubby and myself were almost %100 of the actual build.

How many actors... well including the friends and family that also served as treat givers, guides, hostesses...altogether we ended up with 18, 9 of which were scareactors (should have been 11). We had 2 scareactor no-shows at the last minute so one scene was left static and we lost a wandering actor.

The individual scenes in order of the walk-through were 1: spider room with hidden scareactor nailing people with a foghorn and/or air cannon (he had both but he got sick about an hour into the haunt and had to leave). 2: Camp Crystal Lake with a Jason scareactor. 3: Graveyard with 4 zombie scareactors. 4: Boiler Room with a Freddy scareactor. 5: Path between Boiler Room and Hell Pit (missing our wandering scareactor). 6: Hell Pit (other missing scareactor with chainsaw). 7: Exorcist Room and 8: the final gauntlet past all the animatronics with 2 scareactors mixed in (killer bunny and evil clown).

We had an entrance and exit on either side of the house (The haunted house and castle inflatables). At the entrance was our guides (three of them), our Hostess who gave directions and had guests sign our Book of Souls and her son who read the haunt rules to guests as they lined up for a guide that would lead them through the haunt. And in the Exit tent we had two treat givers. One gave out the candy and bracelets and the other gave out the balloons and bead necklaces.

That pretty much covers it.

Normally, people would start showing up around 7pm and it peters off around 9-9:30 but this year they began coming in groups around 6 and it didn't let up until after 11. By candy count we gave out close to 400 bags but there were easily 3-4 adults for every child there so we figure our total count was around 1000 people or so.

This was my first year doing video and I was bad at it. Plus the editing software really degraded the vid quality. When I look at the vids that came directly from my cam, it looks 100 times better than the edited version does. I'll have to work on that for next year. I think I'll post the individual vids to my youtube unedited for those that want to see them.

Plus, I neglected to get good shots of the scareactors doing their thing. My sisters vid shows them better than mine does.

Oh well, next year will be better!


----------



## HalloweenZombie

What are the best things a haunter can make? Screams and laughter. Nice work Cassie.


----------



## Cassie7

*One Group Walk-Through of Our Haunt (VID)*

Here's another random group walk-through of our '08 haunt. It was such a great success. I couldn't be more pleased 

We had a live scare-actor planned for the hell pit between the boiler room and exorcist room but the actor crapped out on us at the last minute. But the guests didn't know the difference.


----------

